# Strap Changes - It's Almost Like Having New Watches...



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Not sure if this counts as tinkering, but I've been playing with various strap options on a few watches and thought I'd post the results on here.

I have this lovely Kienzle Aviator, which was acquired from our infamous RLT Sales Department recently in a trade with Mal52:










The watch is awesome, with a nice clear dial, and a gorgeous satin brushed finish. I like everything about it, except... when I resized the bracelet it felt slightly too tight, and there were no half links or fine adjustments available. I was thinking about fitting a leather or rubber strap, and thought I'd try one out from an existing watch first, just to see what it would look like. Lug size is 24mm, and the only one suitable was from this Nixon, which I rarely wear anyway because the outer bezel edge is a bit scratched:










The strap is a lovely soft rubber, with quite an unusual end loop arrangement, shown here:










It might not be clear from the photo, but the retainer has got a rectangular hole in it, which fits over the raised Nixon logo and stops the strap end from sliding out.

As soon as I put the watch on it felt fantastic, and is absolutely transformed, both in looks and comfort. The rubber is so soft it's actually stretches slightly, which makes it easy to get a perfect fit, and it grips the wrist without needing to be fastened too tight. I've always thought this strap was one of the nicest in my collection, but now it's on the Kienzle it's quality really stands out. Of course, the watch is also a bit lighter as well, which adds to the comfort.

Here's what it looks like with the strap fitted:










And a view from the rear:










To say I am happy would be a bit of an understatement :yahoo:

As for the Nixon, I've tried a few Zulu/Nato options from my spares box, and I'll probably buy a nice bright Zulu strap for it sometime soon. Here's a quick test with a blue one to see how it would look:










That strap is slightly too narrow, and I will probably go for a different colour, maybe orange or red instead of blue, but you get the idea. As a temporary measure I've fitted the white strap from my "Secret Santa" Converse, which looks OK, but I think a bold colour will set it off better.

So, not very exciting tinkering in the grand scheme of things, but I thought I'd share it anyway.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I forgot to add a couple of wrist shots:



















It's difficult to see how good it looks from my poor photographic efforts, but I am chuffed with the end result anyway.

Oh, and here's a quick view of the changed watches:










From left to right, Kienzle with Nixon strap, Nixon with Converse Strap, Converse with new NATO strap.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Good idea on the Kienzle, looks cool on the rubber. Be daring with the Nixon. :thumbup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Cheers mate, and yes I agree on the Nixon, I am leaning towards orange or lairy Kawasaki green at the moment...

Anyone out there got a spare 24mm Zulu in a nice bright colour...? :lol:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Davey P said:


> Cheers mate, and yes I agree on the Nixon, I am leaning towards orange or lairy Kawasaki green at the moment...
> 
> Anyone out there got a spare 24mm Zulu in a nice bright colour...? :lol:


Kwacker green sounds the dogs.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

oh god another fan of day glo straps :wallbash: :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

chris.ph said:


> oh god another fan of day glo straps :wallbash: :tongue2: :tongue2:


Ban them :banned:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

chris.ph said:


> oh god another fan of day glo straps :wallbash: :tongue2: :tongue2:


Oh yes, nothing wrong with a splash of colour to brighten up the day...:










:lol:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Well, I went for an orange 5-ring Zulu strap in the end, and it looks pretty good I think:










And on the wrist:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

Christ, my reactalights darkenend looking at some of those lol


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

chris.ph said:


> Christ, my reactalights darkenend looking at some of those lol


Ha ha, in that case, here's a couple more for you mate - No need to thank me....



















:lol:


----------

